# Cleveland Workout Schedule



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Expect no-frills lottery



> Workout schedule:
> 
> The Cavs have scheduled several workouts for potential draftees, starting on Thursday with 6-7 forward Luke Jackson (Oregon) and 6-4 guard Nick Jacobson (Utah).
> 
> On Friday, 7-0 center Predrag Samardziski from Partizan, 6-10 forward Damir Omerhodzic from Croatia and 6-2 guard Ben Gordon from Connecticut will participate. Saturday brings 6-0 high school guard *Sebastian Telfair*, 6-0 guard Antonio Burks (Memphis) and 6-2 guard Marcelo Huertas (Brazil).


I have an eerie feeling that Cleveland might pull a darkhouse and select Telfair. From what I gathered, yes he had some trouble but held his own against Nelson and then had the upper hand against Duhon. I wouldn't be surprised if Telfair or any other player in this workout schedule having a great workout, only to be later selected by the team.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Where is Josh SMith?


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

everybody knows bron and telfair are buds too, so that also helps. But if they think another player will be better, I'd bet they'd take him. if there is a better player at their spot remains to be seen.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> Where is Josh SMith?


I have no idea. Maybe he doesn't want to workout with the Cavaliers or maybe he knows he'll be top 8 and probably won't be left by the time Cleveland is on the board.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Except on the mock draft board hes listed at #11


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> 
> 
> I have no idea. Maybe he doesn't want to workout with the Cavaliers or maybe he knows he'll be top 8 and probably won't be left by the time Cleveland is on the board.


And considering that the draft order hasn't been selected yet.... Clev could get lucky again and get a top 3 pick.... slim chance, but it is possible.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavaliers Working Out Host Of Point Guards

----

Posters on ESPN are saying they too think Paxson will draft Telfair. With the group of point guards coming to work out, the odds are Cleveland will select a guard from the draft and seek to get a forward from free agency. Since Paxson loves to gamble by drafting risky players, do not be surprised if he pulls a darkhorse come draft time.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

I hope they don’t select a point guard to be a backup. You just don’t do that in the lottery. A backup pg can be acquired in free agency. Someone like Damon Jones would be great and pretty cheap. Who knows maybe they don’t want to express interest in Josh Smith, in fear of other teams around their pick nabbing him.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Glad to hear they're looking at point guards. I hope they do look at Jameer Nelson.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Glad to hear they're looking at point guards. I hope they do look at Jameer Nelson.


Maybe that would be a good idea if they were picking at 15-20.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> I hope they don’t select a point guard to be a backup. You just don’t do that in the lottery. A backup pg can be acquired in free agency. Someone like Damon Jones would be great and pretty cheap. Who knows maybe they don’t want to express interest in Josh Smith, in fear of other teams around their pick nabbing him.


Pretty much anyone they draft except for possibly Okafor is going to be a backup. No one in this draft is remarkably better than what the Cavs have right now. Picking Telfair would be good, he would learn the game slowly, and he would be an excellent push guard for when Mcinnis needed a blow. He could really get the second unit out there fast breaking, which is what you want, since the second unit is when Z sits down.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Pretty much anyone they draft except for possibly Okafor is going to be a backup. No one in this draft is remarkably better than what the Cavs have right now. Picking Telfair would be good, he would learn the game slowly, and he would be an excellent push guard for when Mcinnis needed a blow. He could really get the second unit out there fast breaking, which is what you want, since the second unit is when Z sits down.


The problem is the Cavs already have a good point guard. They Currently dont even have a starting quality Small Forward. So even if they sign a free agent Small Forward, who do you want coming off the bench? This draft is all about pottential, that being hs player and foreign. The cavs will have plenty of chances in the future to make safe picks but you might as well swing for the fences now that you are in the lottery for the last year. There is an excellent young prospect in Josh Smith at small forward, the cavs can afford to sign a guy like hedo and have Smith come off the bench his first season. Since it looks like the cavs want to keep jeff, what is the point in drafting a pernial bench player? Unless of course they plan on letting j-mack walk, then end up signing another backup later...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> The problem is the Cavs already have a good point guard. They Currently dont even have a starting quality Small Forward. So even if they sign a free agent Small Forward, who do you want coming off the bench? This draft is all about pottential, that being hs player and foreign. The cavs will have plenty of chances in the future to make safe picks but you might as well swing for the fences now that you are in the lottery for the last year. There is an excellent young prospect in Josh Smith at small forward, the cavs can afford to sign a guy like hedo and have Smith come off the bench his first season. Since it looks like the cavs want to keep jeff, what is the point in drafting a pernial bench player? Unless of course they plan on letting j-mack walk, then end up signing another backup later...


I don't think Josh Smith will fall that far. Drafting Telfiar might end up being drafting the best player available. I'm not overly concerened about drafting a 3 as a backup because you can slide Lebron to the 3 and have Newble play the 2, or play Kapono some more...there are solutions...they need a shooter, but 3 is not a gaping hole, shooting is. But so is the backup PG spot. Kevin Ollie actually makes the Cavs worse when he comes in, maybe having a guy like Telfair come in might really turn the second unit around.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Kevin Ollie actually makes the Cavs worse when he comes in, maybe having a guy like Telfair come in might really turn the second unit around.


True. I might be a little disapointed and shocked but at least Telfair *could* help the team. While some Cavaliers' fans might have wanted another player, at least there is some logic to picking Telfair (if he is indeed taken).


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

I wouldn't mind having Luke Jackson as a 2nd round pick. Stong 3 point shooter, sizeable SG, sounds good to me. But I would have no complaints if the Cavs took Telfair. He's got two experienced PG's to learn from in Ollie and McInnis.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> have Newble play the 2


That's an ugly sight.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> I wouldn't mind having Luke Jackson as a 2nd round pick.


We have no 2nd round pick.

You're "uncle" should've told you that!:grinning:


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> We have no 2nd round pick.
> ...


LOL that was nice..I'll give you that one. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If the Cavs traded some guys for a pick to take Luke Jackson with, I would be thrilled.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> If the Cavs traded some guys for a pick to take Luke Jackson with, I would be thrilled.


Luke would fit in nicely with this squad. He can definitely shoot.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

What about a trade that sent Wagner, Ollie, and # 10 for Jazz 14 and 16. With Fourteen take Luke Jackson. With 16 take Sebastian Telfair. This works right.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> What about a trade that sent Wagner, Ollie, and # 10 for Jazz 14 and 16. With Fourteen take Luke Jackson. With 16 take Sebastian Telfair. This works right.


Something like that would be great. I would consider that a huge draft success.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Next week workouts include Jameer Nelson (St. Joseph's), Kirk Snyder (Nevada), Lionel Chalmers (Xavier), Chris Duhon (Duke), *Josh Childress* (Stanford), J.R. Smith (St. Benedict High School, N.J.) and Josh Smith (Oak Hill Academy).

Source: The Plain Dealer

----

Josh Smith will work out with the team but I doubt he will be available by the 10th pick. Childress could last until the 10th pick but some teams have shown interest in him and he could be gone too. With the "Let's join James-Telfair" campaign underways, I doubt Cleveland would take a PG that isn't Telfair himself (which probably eliminates Nelson, Duhon).


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm a big fan of Jameer Nelson. I want to hear how his workout with the Cavs goes... I think he could be great for the Cavs too.


----------

